# New Hampshire weather-updates.



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

.long term /thursday through tuesday/...
The long term pattern according to several deterministic and
ensemble sources looks to feature a strong upper low dropping into
the northern plains/great lakes while southern stream disturbances
move out of the southern plains toward the northeast. After a
couple of fair weather and warmer days thursday and friday...the
weather looks to become somewhat unsettled. The first chance of
precipitation will come with the first weakening southern stream
wave friday night and saturday. This could result in a little
light mixed precip late friday night into saturday...including the
possibility of a little freezing drizzle away from the coast.

A second and stronger southern stream short wave trough will eject
out of the southern plains saturday and into the northeast for
sunday. This could result in a somewhat substantial precipitation
event. The main question is where the low goes...to the east or to
our west? This will depend on the positioning of the upper low in
the lakes and how much ridging is pumped up into the maritimes as
the low will be steered in between. Latest consensus is a storm
track to our west bringing rain. However...it may not take all
that much of a pattern readjustment to allow for a slightly
further east track and therefore more wintry scenario for sunday.
Stay tuned.


----------



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

I have seen people ask for a post on individual New England state weather forecasts so here is one for NH. I am simply using the National Weather service website. Please feel free to add any updates you find out there. I am from the Monadnock area of NH, Richmond to be exact. Let the Gold fall from the sky. Thanks and good luck to all out there.


----------



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

By saturday...a low pressure systems will pass well to the west
of new england. A second area of low pressure will undergo rapid
cyclogenesis as it crosses over the great lakes and heads north
into canada on sunday. Ahead of this system...a strong
southeasterly flow will develop off the gulf of maine. This will
bring rain to much of the region...as temperatures warm through a
deep layer from south to north during the day.

A strong cold front will pass over new england sunday
night...ushering colder air into the region on gusty westerly
winds. Chilly conditions will start out next week...with a gradual
moderating trend on tuesday as high pressure settles off the mid
atlantic coast. Another low pressure system...with a sharp
reflection of an upper level low will approach the region on
tuesday.


----------



## Dodgesnofiter (Sep 8, 2010)

Well that plain stinks. Maybe it will ice up and we can fire up the spreaders. Anyone have different models or opinions?


----------

